# الى كل من ليس له لوحة مفاتيح فيها اللغة العربية



## عضو07 (2 يوليو 2009)

[SIZE=-1]لوحة المفاتيح بالعربية محرك البحث جوجل [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]الى كل من ليس له لوحة *مفاتيح* فيها اللغة *العربية* الحل هنا مواقع رائعة بالصور[/SIZE] http://google.d1z.net [SIZE=-1] [/SIZE]google.d1z.net


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 
بارك الله فيكم اخي مشكورين


----------



## تولين (20 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## shaimaa2010 (15 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير...............................


----------

